# WED. NIGHT XTRA MEETING



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I know most of you like to go to the OAR HOUSE. 

If anyone wants to meet up a little closer on the west side of town EmeraldCozy and I will be at Malibu's tonight. 25 cent wings!!!!!!

I'll be bringing UNCLE NORM RECTUM sauce for those that like it a little spicey.


----------

